# Transporting wet oil paintings



## Carlos (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello out there! This is my first thread. I do have a question from anyone out there: I live in the Portland, OR area and vacation in Hawaii most every year. I like to paint in oils when I'm there because there is so much inspiring subject material in Hawaii. I like to paint up until the day I leave and of course it is a problem transporting wet oil paintings in suit cases and I haven't figured out a way to get home with them without a messy disaster. Does anyone have a suggestion for me so that I don't have to stop painting 3-4 days before I leave?

Thanks!

Carlos


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Switch to watercolors?


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Never seen those before...excellent idea, wish I`d thought of it. Wouldn`t be hard to make one either.


----------

